# Speakers for Haunted House



## Edrick (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone have recommendations for small but professional (heavy duty and good sound) speakers that can be used for different events (in this case a haunted house). Basically I'm thinking some smaller metal enclosed speakers that have a mounting bracket. But looking for recommendations. 

So basically in each room / section there will be a speaker or two mounted above. I'd like to get 10 of them pricing under $1,000 for all 10. I don't want some cheapy home theater in a box speakers as they'll be used for future events where we might want an audio narration playing in different areas of a venue for example. 

These will be used for close up sound so preferably a few inches x a few inches in terms of size. 


Second part is does anyone know of some multi zone amplifiers where we could have multi input / output to each zone. I could just get a regular Multi Zone amp but figure there'd be some good rackmount options.


----------



## 65535 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would probably find some decent active monitors and just send them each their own signal, no point in a centralized amp setup, easier to deal with IMO.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's an active setup the question is how much weight / size will it add.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 23, 2011)

What are you hoping for in terms of size and weight? 

I suggest you give BillESC a call and pick his brain for ideas (warning: he doesn't have a lot left at this point) he's great at finding and selling you OEM and other lesser known products that give you maximum bang for the buck.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 23, 2011)

EV offers the 205-4T which is a 4" ceiling speaker with a frequency response from 90 to 18,000 Hz and a SPL of 100 dB. At $ 28.00 a pop they'd be hard to beat for the application. They can be used at 8 Ohm or 70v distributed.

Electro-Voice 205 4? Ceiling Speaker

How many rooms are you looking at?


----------



## Edrick (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm looking for something that's enclosed that I can take from site to site as the gig wraps. We already setup the haunted house this year which was done for free so it's cheap. But I'm looking for stuff for future gigs. So looking for something in a rectangular enclosure that has a mounting bracket. Where I can mount the bracket first to whatever temporary structure it may be and then mount the speaker. 

I'm just researching amplification options right now but one big thing is flexibility because in some cases we might be piping the same audio to 6 out of the 10 speaker pairs, and then the last 4 would be different zones. So wether we go with something that's active as opposed to passive instead in that case.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 23, 2011)

$28 bucks each for EV quality is going to be hard to beat. You could make a trip to Home Depot and build some little wooden boxes for them yourself. Whatever size and shape you like. Probably cost you less than $15 each to build the boxes. Build them ready to hang however you like. Build the boxes with one side square and the other wedge angled shaped for angles from the floor. Build in all the flexibility you want in the shape of the box and that small makes them easy to hide. Save your money for a good amp.


----------



## Footer (Oct 23, 2011)

There is always the JBL Control 1. They come in at about 150 a piece and are a pretty standard install grade speaker.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking something along the lines of that, I'd prefer to go with the pre-made solutions. 

The JBL one isn't a bad solution pricing is reasonable. So if anyones got other suggestions along that type of speaker that'd be great.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> ...Basically I'm thinking some smaller metal enclosed speakers that have a mounting bracket. ...


Although not one of your requirements, the OWI 703 is often used here in outdoor/damp locations.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 24, 2011)

It was actually a preferred thing on my list just forgot to mention it. Wonder what one of those guys would set me back.

Another option http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...ons_FG15B_FG15B_Foreground_Speaker_Black.html

Found the OWI on B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/535538-REG/OWI_Inc_703IB_703_3_Way_Commercial_Speaker.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/535681-REG/OWI_Inc_P5278P_B_P5278PB_Patio_Blaster_P.html


----------



## beardedbil (Oct 24, 2011)

I would look at the Alcorn McBride AmpTraxx. It's a 16 channel amp that works great for haunted attractions. 
http://www.alcorn.com/products/amptraxx/



Bill Rod.
Dark Tech Effects
www.darktecheffects.com


----------



## chausman (Oct 24, 2011)

I know Kustom is not always a very good name here, but for a haunted house, these may do what you would like them to. Guitar Center (I know, I know) had them for $50 a while ago.


----------



## museav (Oct 24, 2011)

Footer said:


> There is always the JBL Control 1. They come in at about 150 a piece and are a pretty standard install grade speaker.


Full Compass, B&H, etc. have the Control 1 Pro for around $165 a pair, putting them well under the budget. Note that the bracket that comes with the Control 1 Pro is a ball and socket type, the MTC-1A or MTC-8 brackets would have to be purchased separately. Atlas Sound and Yorkville offer some similar products that seem to be in or near the budget.

Something like DANLEY | SYNERGY HORN, Renkus-Heinz Inc. - Professional Loudspeakers, Tannoy - Professional - Summary, Tannoy - Professional - Summary or MM-4 : Miniature Wide-Range Loudspeaker would be real nice but the budget would have to open up just a bit.

There are numerous four and eight channel amplifiers including the Biamp MCA series, Crown CTs4200/8200, QSC CX series, Yamaha XM series and IPA8200, Powersoft Ottocanali 1204 and Lab.gruppen C series.


----------

